

Word Processor's Auto-Save Feature Foiled UK Terror Plot - KJBweb
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-22294720

======
KJBweb
"Police discovered fragments of text on Dart's laptop that revealed that the
pair had used the computer to have a "silent conversation" to avoid possible
surveillance bugs.

They would open a word processor document and take it in turns to type, before
deleting the text and mistakenly assuming none of it would be stored on the
machine.

However forensic experts were able to plough through 2,000 pages of computer
code to decipher fragments of what was said."

------
danielgrieve
Why didn't they just, you know, talk to each other? It sounds as if they were
sat next to one another at the same computer...

~~~
RobertHoudin
'the pair had used the computer to have a "silent conversation" to avoid
possible surveillance bugs'

~~~
tathagatadg
So they sit next to each other and just type on the same computer - like pair
programming? Sounds boring ... given that mr. god never wrote a compiler to
build your logic on top of his specs!

------
gambiting
"Dart refused to stand when he was sentenced, and said: "I don't wish to stand
up, I believe ruling and judging is only for Allah." "

This makes me unbelievably angry. You hear that and you just know that their
mental process is just broken, no amount of time spent in prison is going to
help.

~~~
coldtea
> _You hear that and you just know that their mental process is just broken,
> no amount of time spent in prison is going to help._

It's not really different to what idealists and reformers have said throughout
the ages.

If you accept the belief in a deity, then nothing about it sounds broken. So,
it's not more or less "broken" that Pascal, or Ghandi, or whatever believed in
a God.

And even if you don't accept that belief (ie. think all religious people are
"broken"), it's not really different to a revolutionary saying he doesn't
recognize the judgement of the state court, etc.

